# Jack plate troubleshooting again



## Stripedass (8 mo ago)

Hi All,

Not too long ago my jack plate stopped working. I assumed it was the motor becasue I disconnected it from the relays and hooked it up to a battery and still didnt work. 

Today I was doing some cleaning up and pull the jack plate cable through the boat getting ready to remove it - and I found a really bad splice job on the wire that was going from Jack plate to the relays. The splice was sitting at the bottom of the bilge. in saltwaer.. for who knows how long.

Anyway, I decided to cut the wire down a bit and connect to a battery and it worked!!! The jack plate moved.. Only problem is, i got a ton of sparks and the wires got really hot.. 

Anyone have any idea what can be going on that would make the wires start sparking once connected to battery?


----------



## Stripedass (8 mo ago)

Think I found the issue... Further up the wire, I found some damage and looks like the wires may be touching.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Sounds like a full re wire job is on order


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

https://hullmarineproducts.com/shop/ols/products/jack-plate-relay-harness


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Zika said:


> https://hullmarineproducts.com/shop/ols/products/jack-plate-relay-harness


Great product!


----------

